
Understanding how Django makes use of WSGI to turn a request into a response - jamestimmins
https://djangodeconstructed.com/2018/02/15/how-a-request-becomes-a-response-diving-deeper-into-wsgi/
======
oneweekwonder
If anyone is interested in wsgi I would recommend you have a look at
bottlepy[0]. Helped me a lot back in 2009 to understand wsgi when the single
file library was just above 1k lines.

Unfortunately bottle grew just below 4.5k lines, which is still lightweight
compared to other frameworks. But not so easy to fit in your head anymore...
or I'm just getting older.

[0]:
[https://github.com/bottlepy/bottle/blob/master/bottle.py](https://github.com/bottlepy/bottle/blob/master/bottle.py)

